

The Problem With Measuring Digital Influence - a_bonobo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/can-social-media-influence-really-be-measured/

======
swohns
I agree that it is easier to game the social influence score than it is to
game pagerank. That makes sense, simply from an interface perspective
(tweeting alot versus messing with the meta data or link farming). However,
I'd love to get thoughts from the community about potential solutions to his
circular validation problem, which I think is the largest barrier to making a
real Whuffie score.

